# Photo of one of our ferals; Nerina



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

This morning I snapped a couple of photos of the cats. 
Here's the third female, Nerina.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

And these are the others; from bottom counterclockwise (and best guess)
Undentified kitten; Paula their mother (tabby); Clovis; undtifd kit (tail straight up); Rock(tabby); Billie I think; Demi the runt and two other undft kittens;
I'll take better (should be much better) pictures of them..to think that I know them all by name, tho in that bunch I can hardly tell who's who :!:


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

Cute kitties.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

CUTE!!!  

If you plan on adopting out the black kittens, remember to wait until after Halloween.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh they are precious -- I know it is difficult to get closer but I can recognize a bundle of joy when I see it - happy because they are eating!
Thank you for sharing, Rosalie - they are adorable


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, kittens are always cute. And I'm glad these ones have someone to look after them.


----------

